# I have an Interview 2morrow....sushi restaurant...



## calioutlaw323 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have an Interview tomorrow at a sushi restaurant for a kitchen helper. I don't have any experience in a professional kitchen. However i will start culinary school in May. I do know some safety and sanitation practices. My question is any suggestion to better prepare myself for the interview. I would like to hear some do's and don't. How should I dress business or in school uniform? Any other suggestion or anything u can think that would help.. Thank you


----------



## princeed1988 (Jan 26, 2012)

Research their menus in the net just in case they have an trade test and practice it, just be cool and relax then smile, the words you speak must be clear if the manager or the chef interviewed you.Wear a corporate or business attire , like wearing long sleeves must be tack-in, black slacks and black shoes and your hair must be neat and clean.

Thats what i do... You must prepared well before facing them. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------

